# SimCity 4 Crashes in Vista



## shadow1515 (Jan 3, 2007)

I've tried with both the SC4 + Rush Hour deluxe edition, and the original SC4 standalone release, and both have the same issue.

Randomly while playing the game (usually within about 30 minutes) the game exits to the desktop. No warning, no error messages, I'm just suddenly looking at my desktop as if I'd exited the game myself. I've seen people posting about this issue all over the 'Net, so I'm sure Vista and not my hardware or drivers, but I haven't seen any answers yet.

Does anyone have any idea what's going on? Eventually I'm just going to wipe my PC and start over with XP again, but I'd like a fix so I can play SC4 now, because I need a 500 GB external HD before I can backup my files for a reinstall.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try installing the game in xp compatibility mode. 

Personally I have had no problems with simcity4 in my 32 bit vista. could not get it to run properly in 64 bit.


----------



## taarna (Aug 17, 2010)

my original simcity4 was running fine, but rush hour keeps giving me headaches. i managed to solve the problem with the graphics rules but now i have the same problem as here http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59...ried-a-bunch-of-stuff-480042.html#post2853573

so when i enter my region the screen looks like this (it's missing letters) http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s12/pattelalle/rtft.jpg

and when i enter a city it's like this http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/8219/53194008.jpg

oh yeah i have a 32 bit vista


----------



## user2008 (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't know if you have tried it yet but...if you have a multicore cpu, try using only one core while playing the game.


Start Sim City 4
Alt + Tab back to Windows desktop
Right click on taskbar and start task manager
Go to Processes tab and find SimCity4.exe
Right click and select to set affinity
A popup box opens and check mark only one cpu.

You'll have to do this every time you want to play the game though.

If you want it so that you don't have to do this every time, I use this program called core affinity resident. http://coreaffinity.megabyet.net/index.html


----------



## taarna (Aug 17, 2010)

i just tried it, it says "the operation could not be completed. access is denied" :/


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Simcity 4 is very buggy, i have tried all the suggestions possible, to no avail. It is quite frankly a badly coded game. Make sure however you have updated it.


----------

